
Cops Raid San Francisco Dronemaker Lily Robotics - jstrate
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2017/02/01/dronemaker-lily-robotics.html
======
danielvf
“I am worried that a lens geek could study our images up close and detect the
unique GoPro lens footprint," Lily CEO Antoine Balaresque wrote in an email to
the filmmaker who made the film, Forbes reports. "But I am just speculating
here: I don't know much about lenses but I think we should be extremely
careful if we decide to lie publicly."

------
jdelsman
Same should be done for Plastc: [https://plastc.com/](https://plastc.com/)

Been promising something for almost two years, pre-orders taken, nothing
delivered...

------
woofyman
Fake it until you're indicted.

